# API Melafix



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey, just want to pass on the word that Melafix does work as advertised against fungus infections, AND it doesn't kill plants or inverts.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I completely agree...it's all I use for fungus.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

ehehe, I bought a bunch of meds for one cory that has had fungus three times now, melafix seems to have cleared itr right up. I swear if it gets fungus again it's going to put down. Last thing I need is a bunch of sickly fry coming off of his spawn.


----------

